# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/25



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warm weather's starting to take it's toll on the edges of the ice. The main 
ice sheet is largely in good shape with people driving in most areas. But 
conditions are starting to deteriorate and anglers need to be careful. It may 
be time to start breaking out the atvs. Fishing this past week was great for 
some and tough for others. Anglers found small schools of perch in Black 
Tiger, the Woods Rutten area, the Casino area, and the Towers area. When they 
found these small schools a few anglers would do very well while others nearby 
struggled. Those catching perch have been using hali's, frostees, genz worms, 
rocker minnows, kastmasters, & small raps tipped with wax worms, spikes, or 
minnow heads. Walleye fishing's been a lot like the perch fishing, with some 
doing well and others struggling. Some of the better areas have been the Flats 
near Minnewaukan, the Mauvee Coulee, the Towers area, Bud Bay, the 
Knudson's/Ft. Totten area, Mission Bay along the sunken tracks, the sunken 
Black Tiger Bay road, and East Bay near the Camp entrance. Sonars, chubby 
darters, nils, jigging raps, and buckshot spoons tipped with minnow heads all 
work at times. Pike fishing remains excellent in the Lake Irving/Churches 
Ferry area. For larger pike the north ends of Creel and Six Mile Bay have been 
good. Jigs with twister tails, sonars, or smelt or herring with tip-ups have 
been the best. This weekend's forecast says temps may hit the 50's and while 
this will make for some great weather, it's going to be tough on the ice. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

